# Incision and Drainage of hemorroid



## ChristineA (Aug 20, 2012)

my physician did a consult and Incision and Drainage of an external thrombosed hemorroid at an outpt surgery center on a patient. Is there a code for the Incision and Drainage of hemorroids.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 20, 2012)

46083 may be what you are looking for....


----------



## ChristineA (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks!!!!


----------

